
A day in the life of a Danish forensic pathologist - bookofjoe
https://www.information.dk/mofo/no-desire-to-open-up-this-mans-skull-do-it-because-to
======
Erwin
The "Information" domain might sound modern, but this interesting newspaper is
one of the newest one in Denmark. It started as an illegal underground
newspaper during the Nazi Occupation (with the King being one of its 1000
subscribers).

On the night before Denmark was declared officially free on 5/5/1945, the
editor of the illegal newspaper together with other freedom fighters stormed
the offices of the nazi "Fatherland" newspaper, machine guns in hand (a
Husqvuarna brand -- they mostly produce lawn mowers now; quite a pivot from
their original product -- muskets).

The offices were empty, but the editors of the nazi newspaper left behind a
note: "Please water the flowers; they have harmed no one".

The group went on to produce the first free copy of "Information", and used
that office ever since. As some the Germans who were yet to surrender were
still roaming the street and shooting into windows, occasionally the
journalists had to hide under their desks.

~~~
panpanna
Sorry for the off topic, but I just have to get this of my chest:

> "Please water the flowers; they have harmed no one"

It always surprises me how quickly Nazis could switch from murderers to normal
innocent people. It is almost as if they all had some split personality
disorder.

Go read the semi-biography of Hess, he could within two sentences switch from
"by using a higher concentration of chemicals we can now process 10.000 more
units per day" to "my wife is so beautiful, I love her so much" (not actual
quotes from the book, but you get the idea)

(Units = Jews being killed, he didn't call them humans).

------
RickJWagner
A fascinating, (and goulish) read.

One of the most interesting sentences: "...homicide in the criminal world only
makes up 7%." I would not have guessed.

~~~
cosmodisk
Killing people,at least in western world,is becoming more and more difficult
without being caught. Criminals aren't stupid either: it's far better to
intimidate, threaten or blackmail people instead of killing them,as enormous
amounts of resources usually being thrown at these cases,as opposed to an
average policeman working a robbery case. Advancements in forensics makes it
even worse.

~~~
pvaldes
> homicide in the criminal world only makes up 7%

In Denmark. Another way to see it could be that killing people in the criminal
world is getting so efficient that many cases are not being identified as a
crime. Is a possibility at least.

~~~
macmac
Netherlands? The article is about Denmark.

~~~
sunebeck
The comment has since been edited to show 'Denmark' instead.

